# Помогите отценить



## alexeich666 (7 Июл 2015)

Люди добрые, ничего не понимаю в аккордеонах, помогите понять сколько стоит это чудо? Год выпуска около 1960, название модели не известно. Единственное что на нём написано что сделан в германии.
Заранее спасибо )


----------



## sedovmika (7 Июл 2015)

Вельтмайстер трехголосный, 36 нот (три четверти). Ну как Вы его собираетесь продавать, ведь он неисправный, требуется ремонт правой механики, регулировка. Ведь покупатель может оказаться тоже не мастером по ремонту аккордеонов. Т.е. его надо привести в порядок, потом продавать. Я вижу на Авито человек пытается второй год продать подобный инструмент, обновляя объявление каждые 2 месяца, за 12 тыс. Ну прямо романтик какой-то, верящий в чудеса. Я бы посоветовал Вам подать объявление на Авито, оценив в 3-4 тысячи (извините если я сильно занижаю), авось найдется мастер, который купит, отремонтирует и продаст на тысячу-другую дороже (ведь это тоже деньги).


----------



## grigoriys (7 Июл 2015)

Очень похоже на "Стеллу" первого поколения, только не 3/4 (соль-ми), а 7/8(фа-фа)


----------



## vev (7 Июл 2015)

3-4 тр - это меценатство. Никто в здравом уме его не купит за такие деньжищи. 1-1.5 тр еще куда ни шло. Я за 7 тр брал полного 4-х голосного Seperato в разумном игровом состоянии, а здесь "дрова", в которые надо вложиться, чтобы хоть как-то играть


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Июл 2015)

Середина 1960-хх гг. Ещё до Стеллы. Восстанавливать смысла нет (дорого и не интересно) , играть- невозможно. На запчасти тоже никому не впарить, там ничего внутри винтажного и ценного нет. Выкиньте его на помойку. Это как ржавый велосипед "Украина" из соседского сарая. Вроде можно и сделать, и поехать. Но незачем.


----------

